# custom rod for boat trip...



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

i will build u a custom rod if u take me out on ur boat i have been building for years and i have pictures of my rods too i wanna go fishing anywhere inshore or offshore


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *redfish12 (8/4/2009)*i will build u a custom rod if u take me out on ur boat i have been building for years and i have pictures of my rods too i wanna go fishing anywhere inshore or offshore


when you want to go?


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

any time u want to man


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sending u a PM


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

lets see some pics of your work!!! we might beable to work something out


----------



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

looked real good except for the color of the wrapping and that little sticker thingoke Actually looks like someone will make out good for the price of about 20 gallons of gas.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

redfish,,,,,,,,,,,,,,looks like you used #245 on that gator rod,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,246 matches better

might be the camera


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

With the colors and logo on that rod, I hope you dont take it fishing, because it surely wont catch any fish.........Ha ha ha looks good more pics ?

Regards, Woody


----------

